# Anyone used these for baby geckos?



## tombraider (May 6, 2006)

Just wondering if these are ok for housing baby geckos on thier own before they join others in the vivs? Probably pick these up cheap in places like wilkos and will save me loads on buying lots of small vivs. I know the ebay ad says their ok but some people will say anything to sell thier stuff so would like some feedback on here first.

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Reptile-tank-...oryZ1285QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## 16-BIT (Apr 17, 2006)

i use a few of those type thigns for a couple of my corns. there great


i also used one as a temporay viv formyleo as his viv was gettin a makeover whielsealant was drying,u can get me in b&q quite cheap


----------



## tombraider (May 6, 2006)

Great. wiil save me a fortune using those for now. I take it it would be ok to use a long snake heat mat and have them all on that with one mat stat attached and keep a eye on the temps? 

All I need to do now is buy some yummy yogurts to eat and use the pots to get a few free hides. :lol:


----------



## Anthony (Mar 12, 2005)

Yep, those are fine Maxine


----------



## tombraider (May 6, 2006)

thanks but is it ok to use one long thin heat mat with one stat or do i have to waste money on lots of them?


----------



## 16-BIT (Apr 17, 2006)

i use one heatmat under both my corn tubs and i know people who do the same for leos in those tubs.


----------



## NNY (Feb 2, 2006)

Yeah Im using some tubs about that size for a few snakes... cost me £1.99 each :wink: No lockable handles but im going to make some somehow for it soon enough.


----------



## 16-BIT (Apr 17, 2006)

u can get lockable shoe box size ones form b&q for 2.50 each.

there about a foot long, 6inch wide and 6 inch deep


----------



## tombraider (May 6, 2006)

Brilliant thanks guys. Where did you get them for £1.99 or is that a secret? :lol:


----------



## tombraider (May 6, 2006)

I saw some show box ones but wasnt sure if they would be big enough.


----------



## 16-BIT (Apr 17, 2006)

the bnq ones are lockable with handles at sides


----------



## NNY (Feb 2, 2006)

I cant remember the name of the shop.. ill find out later and let you know on here or MSN.. dont know if they're countrywide but there's a few round here so maybe. But as i said they dont have locking handles.


----------



## tombraider (May 6, 2006)

as long as thier see through and the right size any will do. I will probably have to melt some vents in so could easily melt in two holes where is closes and attach some kind of lock.


----------



## NNY (Feb 2, 2006)

I used a skewer and a candle.. heated up the skewer and poked a million holes through.. then used a knife to cut away any sticky out plastic and DONE.. ill find out for you asap.


----------



## PendleHog (Dec 21, 2005)

Lol good idea Maxine. You can borrow the soldering iron for making the holes, soooo quick and easy! Couldnt manage without it now!


----------



## tombraider (May 6, 2006)

lol anything to save money Hannah. Dont see the point in spending money on lots of small vivs that wont be in use long if the geckos will eventually be going in one larger viv. Just need something to last them until I know they are all healthy and eating ok.


----------



## purejurrasic (Mar 18, 2006)

Hi

Yes, these are fine for reptiles.

I use them for a number of Leopard geckos and Pythons.

Just shop around for the best value, often these cheap and chearfull , everything piled up outside type shops are good.

Just make sure plenty of vents. as for the heat, as long as the same species are in each box then one long heat mat, or snake strip as they are often called will do , of course with a stat on.

Tony


----------



## SilverSteno (Feb 12, 2006)

Yeah they'll be fine, the really useful boxes are in most stationary shops - woolies, wilkos, WHSmith, Stationary Box, Staples, B&Q...if you have The Works round there it'll be worth seeing if they have any, they get excess stock at cheep prices and so usually sell things cheeper than the main stores.


----------



## PendleHog (Dec 21, 2005)

Think theres a Works in the arndale at Blackburn Maxine, might be worth a look? Unless I just imagined it!


----------



## NNY (Feb 2, 2006)

The £1.99 tubs we got were from Wilkinsons.. just found out.. don't know if they're around there but theres loads of them round here.


----------



## tombraider (May 6, 2006)

Thanks. not sure if theres a Works in Blackburn Hannah but Chelle will know so will ask her later. Theres definately a Wilkinsons in Accrington and loads of other cheapo shops, so will have a look around a get a few in


----------

